# SAS3808 FreeBSD support



## thsioutas (May 20, 2022)

Hello,

There were some recent lists/posts regarding the same subject but without a clear conclusion.
Is this device (Broadcom SAS 3808) supported by mpr or is there a different driver for it?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2022)

mpr(4)

```
HARDWARE
     These controllers are supported by the mpr driver:

     •   Broadcom Ltd./Avago Tech (LSI) SAS 3004 (4 Port SAS)
     •   Broadcom Ltd./Avago Tech (LSI) SAS 3008 (8 Port SAS)
     •   Broadcom Ltd./Avago Tech (LSI) SAS 3108 (8 Port SAS)
     •   Broadcom Ltd./Avago Tech (LSI) SAS 3216 (16 Port SAS)
     •   Broadcom Ltd./Avago Tech (LSI) SAS 3224 (24 Port SAS)
     •   Broadcom Ltd./Avago Tech (LSI) SAS 3316 (16 Port SAS)
     •   Broadcom Ltd./Avago Tech (LSI) SAS 3324 (24 Port SAS)
     •   Broadcom Ltd./Avago Tech (LSI) SAS 3408 (8 Port SAS/PCIe)
     •   Broadcom Ltd./Avago Tech (LSI) SAS 3416 (16 Port SAS/PCIe)
     •   Broadcom Ltd./Avago Tech (LSI) SAS 3508 (8 Port SAS/PCIe)
     •   Broadcom Ltd./Avago Tech (LSI) SAS 3516 (16 Port SAS/PCIe)
     •   Broadcom Ltd./Avago Tech (LSI) SAS 3616 (16 Port SAS/PCIe)
     •   Broadcom Ltd./Avago Tech (LSI) SAS 3708 (8 Port SAS/PCIe)
     •   Broadcom Ltd./Avago Tech (LSI) SAS 3716 (16 Port SAS/PCIe)
```

List is probably not complete though. The driver may actually detect a bunch more variants, but we would need to know the vendor and device IDs for this card. Do you have those? You can get them by looking at the output from `pciconf -lv`. If you have a Linux system with this card you can get the information from there too (the IDs are linked to the card and aren't specific to the OS).


----------



## thsioutas (Jun 1, 2022)

Here is the output from `pciconf -lv`:


> none53@pci0:23:0:0:     class=0x010700 card=0x40801000 chip=0x00e61000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
> vendor     = 'LSI Logic / Symbios Logic'
> class      = mass storage
> subclass   = SAS



Please let me know if you need any more info! Thanks once again!


----------



## andyt22 (Dec 9, 2022)

Somewhat related to this is how can I get a system running FreeBSD 13.0 and fitted with a MegaRAID SAS-3 3108 [Invader] disk controller and 14 hard disks to use the mpr driver and not the mfi driver? Both drivers are apparently built into the kernel and using kldload or code in /boot/loader.conf to force using mpr doesn't work. It would be nice to be able to use the camcontrol utility but it only lists these two lines:



> <AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 2.00 0001>   at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (ses0,pass0)
> <AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 2.00 0001>   at scbus5 target 0 lun 0 (ses1,pass1)



Andy


----------

